# US taxes help please



## Seagull13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello to all. Been lurking reading posts and have found this forum useful. Was hoping someone can give me advice regarding my specific situation. Have only recently found out about having to file taxes for US though living elsewhere.

Bolivian, naturalised US citizen, worked in US from 1985-1995

Moved to UK in 1995 - Have lived there since. Divorced. No children.

Have UK and US passports. 

Bolivian mother, naturalised US citizen, elderly, lives in US

Had to visit her twice, for long visits recently.

First visit in 2014 for 11 months, did not work, no earnings. Went back to UK
Second visit 2016 for 11 moths, did not work, no earnings. Went back to UK

Have to probably go back to US this time until she's no longer around. During that time, I may not work as I'll have to care for her. 

May get an inheritance of under $70K (if there's any left after her care) - I don't want to stay in US after she is not around. Will go back to UK.

Have no assets. No savings but mother has sent me $10K twice in the past 5 years. Have only worked in secretarial jobs in UK, never earning more than £24K a year (and less than that most of the time)

If I went back to US, should I file for time in UK or not? Should I file at all? Have never filed since I left US and did not file while there in 2014 and 2016 either as I was not working when I stayed with my mother.

Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The filing threshold for single people is something like $12,000 this year. So assuming that both times you were back in the US for 11 months with no income, it's perfectly legit for you not to have filed.

That leaves the current years - 2017 and 2018. Chances are, you won't owe any taxes if you do file. But despite what some folks would like you to believe, the chances of your being intercepted at the port of entry for failure to file are slim to none. 

Technically, legally, you are supposed to be filing, whether you live in the UK or elsewhere - at least for any year where you have earned at least $12,000. OTOH, there is no urgency about filing if you owe no taxes and have no plans to move back there on a long-term basis. The choice really is up to you.


----------



## Seagull13 (Mar 17, 2019)

*Thank you*



Bevdeforges said:


> The filing threshold for single people is something like $12,000 this year. So assuming that both times you were back in the US for 11 months with no income, it's perfectly legit for you not to have filed.
> 
> That leaves the current years - 2017 and 2018. Chances are, you won't owe any taxes if you do file. But despite what some folks would like you to believe, the chances of your being intercepted at the port of entry for failure to file are slim to none.
> 
> Technically, legally, you are supposed to be filing, whether you live in the UK or elsewhere - at least for any year where you have earned at least $12,000. OTOH, there is no urgency about filing if you owe no taxes and have no plans to move back there on a long-term basis. The choice really is up to you.


Thanks so much Bevdeforges for your helpful input. I had no income at all during both times I was in US.

I'll probably have to travel again, and be there perhaps for another year or so, but I have no plans to move back permanently. I just did not know what to do as I don't want to be in trouble or lose any inheritance, if there is any left.

Part of me would rather fix it all, for peace of mind, but I am scared they'll fine me, and take my mother's money too. 

Thank you again


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your best approach is almost certainly to do nothing. There will be no checking of tax status when you enter the US. Your mother's money, and eventually estate, is not at risk. 

Presumably you are not identifying yourself as a US citizen to your banks in the UK, for purposes of FATCA reporting? Though it doesn't matter either way if you have no savings. The IRS knows nothing about you, and it sounds as though you'd not be required to report accounts anyway, and have earned low enough income that no US tax would ever be owing. You have no reason to worry.


----------



## Seagull13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nononymous said:


> Your best approach is almost certainly to do nothing. There will be no checking of tax status when you enter the US. Your mother's money, and eventually estate, is not at risk.
> 
> Presumably you are not identifying yourself as a US citizen to your banks in the UK, for purposes of FATCA reporting? Though it doesn't matter either way if you have no savings. The IRS knows nothing about you, and it sounds as though you'd not be required to report accounts anyway, and have earned low enough income that no US tax would ever be owing. You have no reason to worry.


Thanks Nononymous. You are correct. I do not identify in UK as a US citizen so it's not a problem. Biggest worry was regarding what to do, if I have to travel to US again for an extended period of time but as you say, I will not be working there, even if I stayed a year or so. 

Appreciate everyone's input. You've made me feel more at ease as I have been severely concerned.


----------

